# Toggle. Discontinued.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Toggle is defunct apparently. All Toggle customers have been migrated to Lycamobile. Lycamobile is the same company but the aren't going to be offering the same services that Toggle did. The Toggle prices no longer apply and local numbers will no longer exist.

My number was migrated without anyone even bothering to let me know. I found out because I couldn't receive texts and rang to ask them to investigate.

I guess we always knew it was a bit too good to be true.

https://www.lycamobile.co.uk

I don't know if I'll stay with lycamobile. I'll see what the rates are like.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I DID get a communication about the migration but was led to believe nothing would change.

Maybe I need to look into it more fully.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The rates have shot up, and they say that their like home roaming is intended only for occasional use and that they may cut you off if the think you are abusing it.

Shame.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Noose to me. No notification ………………………….. yet.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If you have auto top up enabled Ray I'd suggest disabling it, just in case. It's easier to stop them taking your money than it is to get it back.

I looking at alternatives. Will post if I find anything interesting.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Alan. We have about £25 balance at the mo. Will see if things change as and when. Hope I can keep the number we have had for 35 years.
It does say Lycamobile on the screen. And it seems to be still working OK.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You'll be able to port the number Ray. I'll do mine as soon as I settle on an alternative I think.

I see no reason not to ask them to return the balance. It's not as though they asked if we wanted to move, they just did it.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a lycamobile payg sim installed in a tracker which requires the usual 90 day top-up. It works well enough and the coverage is satisfactory.

However, they “capture” your card details and I can find no way of removing the card details from their possession. Lots of google items from others with the same issue. I would suggest if you stay with them that you top up by voucher.

Fortunately I use a secondary debit card and account specifically for online and telephone purchases. I only load the approximate amount of money needed for the particular transaction thus limiting exposure to any problems regarding the security of my finances.

Davy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes the same SIM is still working but now I just get lots of new promotional mailings from Lycamobile instead of Toggle.
So guess I don't need to do anything yet. Haven't tried to check my balance yet though.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

*131# you'll see that the price per minute has rocketed. 15p a minute mobile to mobile now from memory.

They've put me on a tariff called loyalty 9 according to the web site but I can't find any information on it anywhere and naturally they aren't answering emails or requests for help.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I just logged into Toggle and was redirected to Lycomobile site where inputting my number and password got me to my account page Alan.
Balance still there and calling history up to 19th. Dec.2019 still shows costs of 6p a min.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll look now Ray, but I made a three minute call the other day and checked. At 6p a minute I could live with it but it's their fair use police that bothers me. They state that using it for extended periods outside the UK may lead to the service being terminated. 

Looking back I've been charged various prices. One call to a UK number was 17p a minute but a call just now to Mrs Eb's Toggle number here was free. Who knows. 

Like you I just want to keep my old UK number. I've had it for 30 years or more and all my contacts have it. Letting everybody know about a change would be a big problem. 

I'm also looking at keeping it in the UK and just redirecting calls if I can find a way to do that.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I did manage to get a UK divert some years ago Alan that still works. It's an 0844 number that costs the caller 2 or 4p a min I think but handy if you don't want them to know your out of the UK. Of course you get the odd 'cold' caller that I try to keep on the line for as long as possible.

Will try and find the company if you want.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm probably going to port my number to Giffgaff Ray.

They allow roaming like home but also have a fair use policy. The good part is that if they do decide you're outside their fair use policy they most likely won't cut you off.

"What happens if your usage falls outside this Fair Usage policy?

Calls, texts and data:
If we reasonably suspect you're not acting in accordance with this policy, we reserve the right to impose further charges or disconnect your SIM card or your goodybag at any time, having attempted to contact you first. If you have a goodybag, you will be charged 0.46p/MB for data, 3.2p/minute for calls and 1p/text for texts, otherwise our standard Pay As You Go rates apply."


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It was this company Alan but now can't access their website.

Andy

Andy Martin and Irina Zarb
AS24 Telecom
La Cave
Laudinie
24420 Sorges
France

Tel FreePhone: 0805 46 44 44
Tel Int: +33 553054782
Tel from UK: 08442326000 (3 pence per minute)
Fax: + 33 (0)5 53 05 97 39
E- Mail: [email protected] 
AS24 Telecom Web Site: www.as24telecom.com

Independent Telecoms Consultant
Registered in France: N° SIRET 447 896 499 00012


----------

